# 1 down, 8 to go!!



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well one cabinet done, eight to go!! Hope the others are just as fun to tackle! The box looking thing inside the cabinet, is a rack for baking pans and cookie sheets to stand up.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

very nice. love the finish.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice Job Lee


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Keep going man, you've got a kitchen to fill!


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

lovely job on the first one, now all you have to do is keep up the good work. Must admit I didn't make our kitchen units they came from 'Ikea', white melamine cabinets with oak doors and my employer paid the bill. They came as flat packs all I had to do was put them together and install them.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, looking forward to starting the next one! Have to bring this one to the shop that I work at. We have a large metal container that a machine came in (machine left, box stayed), that I store the boss' personal stuff in. I got permission to use it to store my cabinets as I build them, until I'm done and demo the kitchen and install them.


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

great job very nice
godbless


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Interesting how when the 1st of anything goes well, the remainder of the task at hand seems to go sooooooooooooooo smoothly. 

Nice job Lee!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Derek and Bill, and that's what I'm counting on (rest going smoothly!!) ;o)


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Very well done Lee. Heck, with another 10 years or so of practice, I might be able to turn out work that good!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bill! And I don't think it'll take you another 10 years. Cabinets are fairly easy to build. This was only my second "cabinet". My first was a vanity for my bathroom and that was about a year ago.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't wait to see the finished kitchen. Lee.......

This is what home hobby woodworking is all about.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

You and my wife both, James! I've created a monster! LOL I get home now from work, and if I lollygag around the house or yard a little bit, before going into the shop, she crosses her arms and taps her index finger, like "what are you waiting for. " My daughter aske my wife when we were going back up to Dallas to visit, and she quickly replied that I wasn't going anywhere's till the kitchen is finished!! What have I done.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> I've created a monster! LOL


But Igor, it is alive......LOL


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Luv the stain work.


----------

